# Low light wedding photos for your bashing enjoyment



## KAikens318 (Sep 13, 2011)

I can already tell how this is going to go, but you guys said you wanted to see me "ruin" the bride's day with the low light wedding I had posted about earlier. I happen to like them so far, there are many more to come. Let the photo trashing begin.

1. 








2.






3.





4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## MissCream (Sep 13, 2011)

At first glance it seems like you've gone just a bit over the top with noise reduction.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 13, 2011)

Too tight on all of them.  Too much distortion for my liking.


----------



## KAikens318 (Sep 13, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Too tight on all of them. Too much distortion for my liking.



Well the distortion is because I was using a 10.5mm fisheye...didn't use that lens for all of the photos though


----------



## KmH (Sep 13, 2011)

Were you paid to shoot these?


----------



## KAikens318 (Sep 13, 2011)

KmH said:


> Were you paid to shoot these?



Sigh...yes. Yes I was.


----------



## Overread (Sep 13, 2011)

*moving to the professional gallery*


----------



## Stanza (Sep 13, 2011)

the boy of the number 5 looks like he's scary!


----------



## tirediron (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank-you for coming back and posting these.  While they're not witout issue, I have to admit that they're a much stronger set than I thought they would be based on the thread you started.


----------



## KAikens318 (Sep 13, 2011)

tirediron said:


> Thank-you for coming back and posting these. While they're not witout issue, I have to admit that they're a much stronger set than I thought they would be based on the thread you started.



Thank you. I definitely do not expect them to be without issue. This is the fourth wedding I have shot. I had another one the same day, shot that from 9am until 2:30pm and then this one from 3pm to midnight. What a long day. The first set was much easier as it was outside, there were some clouds, and it was daylight.

I will post some more after I edit, still have a LOT of photos to go.


Stanza - He was soooooooooo nervous. He told me before they started walking "I'm scared. I don't want to mess it up because I love my new Mommy so much and want to make her happy!" It was so darn cute!


----------



## bennielou (Sep 14, 2011)

Besides the last shot, these don't come off as "low light" situations.  Actually, the lighting in the first one is quite pretty.

I think a tighter crop on the third would help.

On the fourth, my eye keeps going to that hanger.  It would be super easy to patch out.

On five, I think a giant pump of green on the grass only, would be really pretty.

I think the flower shot is very nice.

The last shot:  You can see your flash line.  What were your settings on this one?  What flash were you using on what lens?  How were you using your flash?  (It doesn't look bounced, and I think that is part of the problem).

Anyhoo, I don't think these are bash worthy. LOL    I think, from the photos I see, that you did ok.


----------



## KAikens318 (Sep 15, 2011)

bennielou said:


> Besides the last shot, these don't come off as "low light" situations. Actually, the lighting in the first one is quite pretty.
> 
> I think a tighter crop on the third would help.
> 
> ...



Thanks for saying they aren't bash-worthy...usually all my stuff seems to be. 

The lens on the last one was a fisheye and the way I had the flash positioned, yes, you can see the line. I tried bouncing the flash on the ceiling and the walls but it was too dark. More photos that are in a low light situation will be coming. Only had a tent with rope light for the dance floor, although bouncing the flash seemed to work pretty well.


----------



## ScubaDude (Sep 15, 2011)

Stanza said:


> the boy of the number 5 looks like he's scary!



My first thought was that he's thinking, "No, Mr. Bond... I expect you to die."


----------



## Diddy2theJJ (Sep 15, 2011)

They look pretty good. I like 1 and 6 alot. 4 has that nasty shadow on the wall from having your flash turned on it's side like that. Those are a personal pet peeve...I occasionally get them too but I hate them so much I will photoshop them out in post afterward. It's very time consuming but it eases my OCD


----------



## KAikens318 (Sep 17, 2011)

Here are a few more. Still editing, up to the actual ceremony now.

8.








9.








10.








11.







12.


----------



## tevo (Sep 17, 2011)

#2 I feel like she wants to hurt me :l


----------



## KAikens318 (Oct 5, 2011)

Posted a bunch more to the Donald and Tabatha Young wedding album at EpixStudiosNH | SmugMug if anyone wants to check them out. It takes too long to upload on Photobucket with my internet connection. lol


----------

